# SHOULD I BE EATING CERTAIN FOODS



## nelly1103 (Dec 3, 2012)

hi there, i am on my 1st ivf cycle and i am wondering if there is certain foods that i should eat/avoid whilst going through ivf,, im trying my best to get everythin right to increase chances.
i am currently taking folic acid each day but should i be takin any other forms of vitamins etc whilst going through this procedure ? 

all help greatly appreciated . 


thank you


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Have a read through the complementary therapies boards as there is lots of useful info there on what others have done to prepare for IVF. All the best for your cycle 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0


----------

